# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: معرفی سایت هایی برای دریافت پلاگین های آماده

## elhamirani

درود
میشه هر کس هر سایتی درباره پلاگین های جی کوئری داره در این بخش معرفی کنه
سپاس

----------


## uthman

salam

http://plugins.jquery.com/
http://plugins.jquery.com/http://malsup.com/jquery/cycle/
http://webdesignledger.com/tools/6-j...olling-effects
http://tablesorter.com/docs/
http://inspiretrends.com/30-jquery-p...ebsite-design/

----------


## omidspeed

_سلام به شما_*elhamirani* _عزیز!

ببین این سایت به کارت میاد._

http://plugins.jquery.com

----------


## nimadows

http://www.ijquery.ir/

----------


## elhamirani

سایت دیگه ای نمیشناسید اینا رو من خودم دارم

----------


## uthman

سلام .اینا رو هم یه نگاه بنداز
http://needim.github.io/noty/
http://layout.jquery-dev.net/
http://www.trirand.net/
http://www.wprazzi.com/
http://manos.malihu.gr/
http://www.slideshare.net/

----------


## elhamirani

چند تا سایت میخواستم درباره هر جای سایت پلاگین داشته باشه از جزئی ترین قسمت سایت تا کلی ترینشون

----------


## Jarvis

ببخشید
میشه خودتون از گوگل ، این نعمت الهی استفاده کنید و منتظر لقمه ی آماده نباشید ؟

----------


## mahdidabaghi

سلام
http://htmldrive.net

----------


## Progman.ir

دوستان عزیز.اگه ممکنه در جزییات هر کد ، میزان Compatibility اون با مرورگر های مختلف و همچنین متاکدا فارسی پذیر بودن اون رو معین کنین.خیلی از سایتهای معروف مانند Jquery  و Htmldrive.net  و Dynamicdrive.com همچین میانه خوبی با Unicode ندارند.البته منظورم کد هایی هست که مخصوص افکت روی TEXT قرار میدن

----------

